# Seized E-Brake Cable '13 Eco



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think I can post this as links I think are blocked, but this part is still good on my car, I do NOT need this one:

http://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=4208691&cc=3000993&jsn=463&jsn=463


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts-...king-brake-system.html?Filter=(t=MF3;m=1PL69) for parts.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

And https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/auto-...l-l4-gas-engine/brakes-cat/parking-brake-scat


----------



## Cleck (Dec 5, 2011)

I just did this, it's ACDelco Partnumber 13352979. I found it on Rockauto


----------

